# Is AVG Any Good?



## Ben

Is AVG any good? and is it better than avast?


----------



## chauffeur2

Hello topcreator,

You will get numerous opinions in answer to this question...My personal opinion is that AVG™ (either the Free Edition or the Professional Edition) is an excellent program.

Unlike some other AV programs, AVG™ _is not_ resource hungry and is very unintrusive; furthermore, Grisoft® (the producers of AVG™) will update the database as and when necessary, which has be known to be up to 5 times per day!

I have been using the AVG™ Internet Security Suite Professional Edition for over 4½ years now (I started with the Free Edition) and cannot fault it.

In fact that the Security Team uses other Grisoft® products in their arsenel for combating the 'nasties'.

I cannot really give you any comments about 'Avast™', simply because I have never used it; however, I do have friends that do, and they seem quite happy with it too.

It boils down to a matter of personal preference.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Glaswegian

Hi Ben

I can only agree with what Dave has already said. I did try AVAST because there were reports that the interface was not user friendly and I would have to agree with that, at least from my point of view. I have used AVG free for years (I'm not as rich as Dave :laugh and never had any problems.


----------



## skipidybebop

The good thing about AVG is the "in-your-face" factor. You install it and forget it. It doesnt hammer your PC and until it finds a problem you dont really hear from it.

A virus checker that costs money likes to fire needless pop-ups at you every 10 seconds telling you how good it is, and that it's doing it's job. It likes to make you feel satisfied with the product and that your money has been well spent. Before you know where you are 25% of your productivity time is spent dealing with Internet security problems you never knew you had.

The downside AVG is once your PC has been infected, there isnt really a lot it can do about it. The first thing any good virus will do is nuke your virus checker and AVG seems to be the first one to fall.

Norton and Mcafe are about the best, but only use them to check what you have downloaded. If you leave them resident and let them do what they want when they want they'll keep your pc clean but grind it to a halt.


----------



## Chode

AVG is far from the worst antivirus software, but I don't think it's the best either. If I had to use a free AV, I think I slightly prefer Avast. The principle areas where the freebies fall down is detection of new threats not in their virus databases (not unique to freeware) and poor detection of other spyware/adware/malware.


----------

